# Northeimer oder Göttinger hier?



## akastylez (11. Juli 2008)

Moin moin,

gibts hier auch Leute aus Northeim oder Göttingen die mir mal ein paar schöne Strecken verraten können oder evtl. mit denen ich auch mal zusammen fahren kann? Bin früher schonmal gefahren und fange jetzt wieder damit an ;-)


----------



## ralf_g (13. Juli 2008)

akastylez schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> gibts hier auch Leute aus Northeim oder Göttingen die mir mal ein paar schöne Strecken verraten können oder evtl. mit denen ich auch mal zusammen fahren kann? Bin früher schonmal gefahren und fange jetzt wieder damit an ;-)



Hallo,

ich bin Northeimer ! was fährst du denn Rennrad od. MTB od. beides ? ... ich fahre beides !
Vielleicht ergibt es sich mal, dass man sich Trifft, fahre die meiste Zeit alleine.

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (13. Juli 2008)

HI Ralf,

fahre nur MTB...bin früher immer zum Wieterturm hoch, dann runter zum Golfplatz und bei Nörten quer durch den Wald...hat schon spass gemacht, leider hatte ich dann kaum noch Zeit dafür, die Zeit werde ich mir jetzt aber wieder nehmen  ich bin leider immer nur am Wochenende zuhause. Hast du nen Messenger? 75217772 is meine ICQ.

Gruß
Basti


----------



## Alamo (13. Juli 2008)

Hi!
Bin Göttinger... und auch häufig allein unterwegs - leider hier gerade erst mit dem MTB'en angefangen, könnte daher selbst noch etwas Orientierung gebrauchen  Wenn du mal in der Gegend bist, melde dich doch.


----------



## akastylez (13. Juli 2008)

Also ich weiss noch gar nicht wo ich langfahren werde *g* wohl viel durch den Wald sowie schöne Feldwege, vielleicht auch mal in den Harz...wo fährst du denn so?


----------



## Alamo (13. Juli 2008)

Alleine unterwegs bin ich meist nördlich von Gö unterwegs, rund um den Fernsehturm. Weite dabei mein 'Revier' immer weiter aus ^^ Aber Northeim ist doch noch ne ganze Ecke von hier oder? Bin grade erste hergezogen!
Wenn ich mit Leuten fahre dann meist so um die Mackenröder Spitze (irgendwie sowas... keine Ahnung, würds allein auch nicht finden).


----------



## akastylez (13. Juli 2008)

Ja....Fernsehturm und dann siehst du da die Plesse (die Burg da) da bin ick auch unterwegs...halt Nörtlich von Göttingen - Northeim.


----------



## Alamo (13. Juli 2008)

Hab durch den Wald nie zur Plesse hingefunden...
Aber wenn wir uns beide nicht auskennen... Zwei Ahnungslose finden glaube ich nicht mehr als einer


----------



## akastylez (13. Juli 2008)

He he he....von Gö aus bin ick auch noch nie zur Plesse gefahren....wird schon werden...erstmal muss die Woche mein Bike kommen....dann können wir (wenn das Wetter einigermaßen ist) schon am Wochenende mal ne Runde drehen. Vielleicht kommt ja noch wer mit???!!!


----------



## ralf_g (13. Juli 2008)

Hi !

Dann können wir ja zu dritt starten !

Basti, ein neues MTB hört sich gut an ...kannste dann gleich einweihen 

Genaue Startzeit und Treffpunkt müssten wir dann noch absprechen !!!

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## Alamo (13. Juli 2008)

Jetzt weiß ich wo die Plesse ist! Bin gerade zurück aus dem Wald.
Ich finde wir treffen uns direkt an der Plesse oder auf dem Parkplatz dort... Da oben kenne ich jetzt zumindest zwei-drei Trails... einen davon müsste man noch erkunden ^^ Werde wohl am Di wieder ne Runde drehen mit noch jemandem, den ich hier mal im Wald getroffen habe... Wie schaut das bei euch? Würde aber eher auf Feierabendrunde hinauslaufen - so ab 19.00 oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw00sh (14. Juli 2008)

hi

Hier meldet sich noch ein Göttinger;-)...meisten auch alleine unterwegs...kenne mich an der Plesse und im Göttinger Stadtwald (da oben am Kehr) einigermaßen aus. Wenn es um Trails geht, kann ich nur den Göttinger Stadtwald empfehlen auch wenn man recht schnell unten ist was bei der Plesse ja nicht wirklich anders ist.
Wenn ihr demnächst eine Ausfahrt plant, wäre ich denk ich dabei.
Gruß
Arndt


----------



## Alamo (14. Juli 2008)

Dann würde ich dir die Streckenplanung in die Hand geben Sw00sh


----------



## Sw00sh (14. Juli 2008)

^^...joa;-) wann wollen wir die tour denn dann machen...wenn das neue bike von akastylez da ist?


----------



## Alamo (14. Juli 2008)

Wir können ja vorher schon eine machen... muss ja nicht die letzte sein! Bin eigentlich immer für eine Runde abends zu haben... und wenn das Wetter stimmt bin ich auch meist oben  Heute ist schlecht - Veranstaltung von der Uni, aber morgen hab ich mit noch einem Bekannten angedacht, eine Runde zu fahren - da weiß ich aber erst morgen genaueres.


----------



## akastylez (14. Juli 2008)

Also ich bin wie gesagt nur am WE daheim :-( unter der Woche in Hessen. Hoffentlich is net so ein Scheisswetter am Wochenende

Gruß
Basti


----------



## Alamo (15. Juli 2008)

Also grade am Wochenende werde ich unterwegs sein... Freitag muss ich pauken, Samstag nach der Klausur *muss* ein Ausgleich her und Sonntag sowieso... Wenn denn das Wetter stimmt - wenn der Wald matschig ist, ist es umso lustiger ... Nässe von oben muss ich nicht haben... ist dein Bike denn mittlerweile da, oder wann soll das kommen? Ich warte auch noch auf ein Paket mit ein paar Klamotten...

Wie sieht's aus mit heute abend? Wenn das so bleibt werde ich fahren... könnten uns oben an der Plesse treffen... habe ab jetzt Zeit...

Kontaktiert mich doch am besten per ICQ oder so... Nummer steht im Profil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uoberdiek (15. Juli 2008)

Hi Ihr´s. 
Ihr sucht neue Strecken um Göttingen herum ?
Im Göttinger Westen gibt es davon einige. Vielleicht nicht die ganz tollen super single trails aber doch jede Menge Höhenmeter und mehr.
Bin bislang meistens allein unterwegs und hätte schon mal Bock auf ne Tour mit mehreren Leuten. Bin dabei aber nicht nur auf den Göttinger Westen fixiert. Wie ist´s?


----------



## Alamo (15. Juli 2008)

Also Sw00sh und ich waren vorhin mal ohne festen Plan unterwegs - haben uns oben bei der Plesse getroffen und sind in 2h etwa 40km gefahren. War sehr nett - werden wir wohl auch wiederholen...
Ich bin leider gerade eigentlich im Klausurstress - der Wetterbericht schaut ja auch nicht so vielversprechend aus... aber wenn's abends doch mal trocken sein sollte könnten wir ja mal wieder spontan los!


----------



## stuntmanmike (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo hier ist noch ein Interessierter!

Komme aus Northeim und suche MTB'ler. Bin allerdings mehr oder weniger Anfänger - fahre erst seit ca. zwei Monaten regelmäßig (Wieter, Harz...)

Gruß stuntmanmike


----------



## akastylez (16. Juli 2008)

Also...mein Rad is gestern gekommen ;-) muss es noch montieren am Wochenende und erstmal meinen Arsch an den Harten Sattel gewöhnen...(ich habe 5Jahre net aufm Bike gesessen) bevor ick große runden drehen kann *g* das wird weh tun ;-)


----------



## Alamo (16. Juli 2008)

HÃ¤tte auch gedacht, dass es unheimlich weh tun wird, plÃ¶tzlich so viel zu fahren... aber mit meinem Sattel geht das eigentlich echt super. Der Po ist halt leicht 'wund', aber auf ner 3h-Tour hatte ich auch noch keine Beschwerden... Und das mit nem 15â¬ Ritchey Sattel ^^

Wenn's einigermaÃen trocken ist (dazu mÃ¼sste der Wetterbericht sich leider noch Ã¤ndern) wÃ¼rde ich am Samstag auf jeden Fall gern wieder ne Runde fahren... so von der Plesse aus oder so.

akastylez, was fÃ¼r eins ist es? gefÃ¤llt's?


----------



## akastylez (16. Juli 2008)

Ist nen Ghost AMR Plus 7500...ich weiss nur das es schon bei mir zuhause ist, nach Hause komme ick erst am Wochenende....dann werde ick sehen ob es mir zusagt ;-)


----------



## Alamo (16. Juli 2008)

Also mir sagt das ziemlich zu, was ich da bei fahrrad.de sehe ^^


----------



## akastylez (16. Juli 2008)

Ja ;-) wie ick aussieht weiss ick ja auch schon...habe es aber noch net gefahren.....es kribbelt schon.


----------



## Sw00sh (16. Juli 2008)

oh...ein Ghost AMR Plus 7500..schick schick...das will ich mir aller Vorrausicht nach so gegen Ende des Jahres holen^^...dann kann ich ja mal probe fahren =), wenns erlaubt ist ;-)


----------



## akastylez (17. Juli 2008)

Joa....wenn du eins brauchst sag bescheid....ich habe da einen sehr sehr preiswerten Händler an der Hand, habe es 400 billiger bekommen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alamo (17. Juli 2008)

Das klingt jetzt fast interessant... wo findet man so günstige Händler


----------



## akastylez (17. Juli 2008)

Ein Bekannter von mir vom Bodensee....


----------



## Sw00sh (17. Juli 2008)

cool...hört sich gut an=)


----------



## akastylez (18. Juli 2008)

So...mein Bike ist nun da, habe es auch schon zusammengebaut....leider sind die Reifen so platt das man nicht mit fahren kann, eine Luftpumpe und eine Pumpe für den Dämpfer sind nicht dabei :-(


----------



## °°CYKO°° (18. Juli 2008)

Yo Yo Yo.....^^

Bin auch göttinger fahre aber eher dirt,street.....Fr..!!! =)
Fahrt ihr nur touren?

also richtung plesse und was ich so gelesen hab...

Kennt ihr paar gute Gö-Trails zum Jumpen oder so ?

Mfg eddy


----------



## Alamo (18. Juli 2008)

Tankstelle akastylez  (Aber nur für die Reifen, der Dämpfer soll davon kaputtgehen hat man mir gesagt) Oder du besorgst dir ne Pumpe - würde eh immer eine mit unterwegs nehmen, die sind mittlerweile ganz klein und handlich.

°°CYKO°°: Also ich bin eher Tourenfahrer, hab über Dirtjump etc. noch nichtmal nachgedacht - Sw00sh hat auch (noch) ein Hardtail und akastylez hat grad sein AM-Fully bekommen.
Bis jetzt machen die meisten also eher Strecke als 'Höhenmeter' in deinem Sinne  Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand!


----------



## akastylez (18. Juli 2008)

Sooooooo....Pumpe besorgt, dämper auf 11Bar aufgepumpt ;-) wenn das Wetter jetzt noch schön wird, kömma starten. Die Reifen kann man auch mit ner ganz normalen Luftpumpe aufpumben (habe ein französisches Ventil)


----------



## Alamo (18. Juli 2008)

Hab auch französische dran... Stimmt's, dass die die Luft besser halten als Autoventile? Hab mir aber für die Tankstelle noch so einen Adapter gekauft (bzw. meinem Bikehändler abgeschwatzt...) Und so eine Dämpferpumpe brauch ich noch...
Ich finde der Wetterbericht für morgen ändert sich noch.


----------



## akastylez (18. Juli 2008)

Habe ich hier für 29,95 erstanden ;-) von RockShock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw00sh (18. Juli 2008)

@  °°CYKO°°
Generell von den Trails her hast du denk ich im Göttiger Stadtwald (unterhalb des Kehrs) eine gute Auswahl...meistens aber ohne Rampen zum jumpen...so 2 stück habe ich bis jetzt zufällig da oben entdeckt, die werden meistens von den Freeridern errichtet.
Bei youtube gibt es ein Video, wo einer mitm bmx/dirt bike oben beim IFL im Wald rumbiked, kann dir aber nicht genau sagen wo das ist. Würde mich einfach mal auf Erkundungstour begeben;-)
 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqqLiFAyrow&feature=related)


----------



## °°CYKO°° (19. Juli 2008)

meinste oben in geismar den wald ???


----------



## Sw00sh (19. Juli 2008)

wenn du den Wald aus dem Video meinst...nein. Der ist über dem IFEL...gib einfach mal bei goggle maps "37079 Sprangerweg" ein, der ist da unmittelbar bei den Sportanlagen. Laut dem Video ist das da in der Gegend.


----------



## Alamo (19. Juli 2008)

Also. Ich sehe draußen superleckeres Wetter, der Wald dürfte nur noch leicht matschig sein und ich will fahren - jetzt - da das Ganze zu zweit/dritt/... mehr Spaß macht - meldet euch! ICQ hab ich im Profil... in spätestens 1-2h will ich los.

*EDIT* Angesichts der Infanteriesonne hier nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. Bleibe also hier... und beschäftige mich mit Chemie 

* EDIT 2 *Plötzlich regnet's nicht mehr, strahlender Sonnenschein - das versteh jemand... ich geh radeln


----------



## °°CYKO°° (19. Juli 2008)

Und ich gehe jetzt auf Safari im wilden göttinger wald ^^

wetter = endlich geil


----------



## akastylez (19. Juli 2008)

Hmmmm...hier regnet es in einer Tour...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alamo (20. Juli 2008)

...
das war eine hammersauerei gestern. erst gings noch... halt bissl nassgespritzt von unten und 'sommersprossen' bekommen. dann war ich am hünstollenturm (ein glück... super timing), es fing an zu regnen, dann zu gewittern, dann zu hageln und als es sich langsam wieder beruhigt hat bin ich zurück... das wasser stand auf der straße und ich bin so dermaßen eingesaut gewesen... dann hats angefangen zu schütten - da dachte ich mir dann - scheiß drauf - jetzt lässt du's krachen und bin noch ne runde im regen durch den wald geballert...

werde mir jetzt übrigens ein shockboard holen... auch wenn's ein stilbruch ist.

rucksack und schuhe in der dusche sauber gemacht, die klamotten in der dusche ausgezogen ... (und irgendein vogel hat die gestern noch aus der maschine genommen bevor sie fertig waren! argh.)


----------



## Sw00sh (20. Juli 2008)

jo das hat gestern derbe gehagelt richtig heftig...bei uns war der Keller ein bißchen unter Wasser, zum Glück nicht komplett.
Meine gehört zu haben, dass das Wetter so um den Dienstag und Mittwoch herum besser werden soll...hoffen wir mal.


----------



## Alamo (20. Juli 2008)

Ab Do sieht der Wetterbericht gut aus... natürlich muss ich Chemie pauken - und dann bin ich in Itzehoe (ohne Fahrrad )


----------



## akastylez (22. Juli 2008)

Was machste denn da *g* gibts da überhaupt Berge?


----------



## Alamo (22. Juli 2008)

Mh... Berge gibt's nicht wirklich viele da oben... Bin da früher, als ich noch da gelebt habe, aber auch MTB gefahren (die ganz großen Ritzel kann man sich halt mal getrost sparen )
Ich habe Semesterferien und werde das Wacken Open Air besuchen (und bei meinen Eltern reinschauen, wenn ich mal in der Gegend bin)


----------



## akastylez (22. Juli 2008)

Wacken *g* muss man da mal gewesen sein?


----------



## schlagamel (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
da ja doch der ein oder andere Studi aus Gö hier dabei ist: Es gibt ne MTB-Gruppe beim Unisport. Treffen immer Mi und Fr sowie nach Vereinbarung und Lust und Laune. Mi eher harte Touren, Fr Anfängertag. Jetzt in den Semesterferien aber alles eher spontan. Die ganze "Koordination" läuft über studivz. Gruppe: Mountainbiker Göttingen (MTB). Ist auch was für "nicht"-Studis.
Schöne Woche noch und genießt das geile Wetter ;-)


----------



## Alamo (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo schlagamel - die Uni Sportgruppe habe ich schon lange auf meiner To Do Liste... Wenn ich wieder in Gö bin, werde ich mal vorbeischauen! Habe sogar letztens Martin auf der Plesse getroffen, der meinte ich soll mal vorbeikommen - ich hatte ihm ca 2 Wochen vorher eine Nachricht geschrieben; sehr lustige Sache ^^


----------



## flyingscot (4. August 2008)

Ich bin häufig bei der Uni-Göttingen-Gruppe. Ist ne lustige Truppe. Im Semester richtig als Kurs organisiert, in den Semestern eher ein Tourentreff, auch aus der Reihe nach Absprache im StudiVZ.

Freitags ist Anfängergruppe (sofern Anfänger da sind), d.h. Minimalanforderung ist Radfahren können. Nach denen richtet sich dann auch die Tour/Geschwindigkeit.

Härter zur Sache geht es üblicherweise Mittwochs in der Fortgeschrittenengruppe. Es gibt eine Menge Touren hier in Göttingen, die fast jeden Bedarf decken. Auch diverse mit hohem fahrtechnischen und teilweise konditionellem Anspruch.

Also wer Lust hat, einfach Mittwochs/Freitags um 18 Uhr am Nordeingang des IfLs (Sportinstitut) vorbeischauen. In den Semesterferien idealerweise noch mal ins StudiVZ gucken, ob jemand da sein wird.


----------



## akastylez (19. August 2008)

Ja, habe ich mir mal angeschaut...ich hoffe am WE wirds schön, vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen fahren!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (22. August 2008)

Bin Samstag vorraussichtlich in Willingen, Sonntag könnte aber klappen.


----------



## mount (24. August 2008)

Hi,
das war doch mal ein gute Entscheidung hier mal wieder vorbeizuschauen.
Nachdem ich nun seit bald zwei Jahren hier im Swerk meine Arbeit verrichte, fahre ich immer mal mit dem Rad von Ebergötzen nach Gö zur Arbeit und zurück. Ist eigentlich eine sehr schöne Strecke (Rohringer, Weißwassertal) und auf Grund meiner Familie oft auch die einzige Zeit um mein gutes altes Radel zu genießen.

Wenn mich jemand auf der Strecke begleiten mag...
Ansonsten bin ich auch eher der Tourenfahrer. Naja liegt aber wohl auch eher daran, das ich lieber ein leichtes Rad als vorn und hinten viel Federweg.

Nun gut ich werde nun aber erst einmal etwas an der Matratze  horchen.

Gute Nacht bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## pornokarl (24. August 2008)

ganz klar:

kerstlingröder feld und der wald drumrum!
ist ein ehemaliger bundeswehr truppenübungsplatz - jedoch stillgelegt und jetzt ein naturschutzgebiet. der wald drumrum macht echt spass.

zur orientierung:

fahrt göttingen/ geismar -> straße: mittelberg. ganz hoch bis zur apotheke und dann immer weiter hoch bis zur straße "vor dem walde". von dort aus geht eine straße "vor dem kerstlingröder feld" direkt zum feld.

googleearth/-maps koordinaten:
51°31'20.31" N
09°59'56.37" E

viel spass


----------



## uoberdiek (25. August 2008)

Hallo Leute im Thread,
auch an Euch die Frage: habt Ihr schon mal was vom Göttinger MTB-Rennen gehört und wenn Ja, wie sieht es mit ´ner Teilnahme aus?
Es gibt ´ne Menge Argumente, Ihr findet sie unter www.runandbike4help.de

Wäre schön, etwas zu hören, die zeit für Anmeldungen läuft nämlich bald ab.

Grüße aus GÖ


----------



## Sw00sh (25. August 2008)

beim runandbike4help bin ich letztes Jahr mitgefahren...werde wohl dieses Jahr vorraussichtlich auch wieder dabei sein...tendiere zur  marathon mittelstrecke


----------



## uoberdiek (25. August 2008)

@sw00sh,
stimmt, Dein Bild (Profil) stammt vom Zielhang. Na dann mal los mit der Meldung, je mehr desto...


----------



## tombrider (29. Oktober 2008)

Wer noch rund und um Göttingen fahren will: 
Der Uni-Sport trifft sich im Winterhalbjahr immer Mittwochs und Freitags um 14 Uhr und an anderen Tagen nach Absprache. Freitags Fahrtechnik und leichte Touren, an den anderen Tagen schneller/härter/weiter. Treffpunkt: Nordeingang vom IFL.
Mehr Infos dazu unter http://www.sport.uni-goettingen.de oder im StudiVZ/MeinVZ in der Gruppe "Mountainbiker Göttingen (MTB)"

Auch nicht-Studenten sind willkommen!


----------



## akastylez (2. Dezember 2008)

Joa....was is denn nun mit fahren? Ich bin jedes WE unterwegs hier im Wald..sonst noch Jemand am Start in Northeim?


----------



## chrisNOM (11. Dezember 2008)

akastylez schrieb:


> Joa....was is denn nun mit fahren? Ich bin jedes WE unterwegs hier im Wald..sonst noch Jemand am Start in Northeim?




bei 1° Aussentemperatur auch?  

Wenns klappt bin ich im Frühjahr dabei Basti!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf_g (11. Dezember 2008)

akastylez schrieb:


> Joa....was is denn nun mit fahren? Ich bin jedes WE unterwegs hier im Wald..sonst noch Jemand am Start in Northeim?




...ja ich!
Bin zwar seit 5 Wochen nicht mehr gefahren aber es wird Zeit mal wieder zum fahren.

Ich wollte Sonntag ca. 12 Uhr los, kleine 30km Runde, ausser es regnet od. schneit dann nicht!!!

...also wer kommt mit ?


----------



## akastylez (12. Dezember 2008)

Joa.....wohin wolltest DU denn fahren? Wenn du keinen Plan hast wohin dann komm doch mal mit uns mit - fahren überwiegend im Wieterwald.


----------



## ralf_g (12. Dezember 2008)

...ja mir egal, von mir aus Wieterwald! habe auch nur 200 Meter bis zum Wieterwald.
Ich wäre sonst auf der anderen Seite der Rhume gefahren, oberhalb von Elvershausen...
Wo trefft ihr euch denn? Also ich wohne im Ostring...wenn ihr wollt können wir auch von hieraus starten.

lg. Ralf


----------



## chrisNOM (12. Dezember 2008)

@ralf: du bist doch der Contimann oder?


----------



## ralf_g (13. Dezember 2008)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> @ralf: du bist doch der Contimann oder?



richtig !!! Kennen wir uns ???


----------



## chrisNOM (13. Dezember 2008)

jap..... dein Fiat und der MB Coupe hattest öfters bei uns in der Werkstatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (13. Dezember 2008)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> bei 1° Aussentemperatur auch?



Also wir Uni-Mountainbiker hier in Göttingen waren gestern bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt zu siebt unterwegs, darunter 2 Bikerinnen. Zwei Wochen zuvor bei ähnlichem Wetter waren wir zu sechst.


----------



## akastylez (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich fahre auch bei jedem Wetter ;-) Ralf, wir texten moin nochmal wegen eines Treffspunkts  wir treffen uns wenn immer bei mir weil mein Kollege aus Chillerse kommt, fahren dann übern Deich und dann hinten Hindenburgstraße hoch zum Wieter...


----------



## ralf_g (13. Dezember 2008)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> jap..... dein Fiat und der MB Coupe hattest öfters bei uns in der Werkstatt



Ach...kann ja nur ATU sein !!!


----------



## chrisNOM (13. Dezember 2008)

pssst nicht so laut möcht mich nicht outen


----------



## akastylez (14. Dezember 2008)

Moin moin...

also wir fahren hier so gegen 11:20 los....ich denke wir könnten uns dann oben am Ende der Bürgermeister-Peter-Straße (wo es in den Wald zur Willhelmswiese hoch geht) so gegen 20 vor 12 treffen.

Gruß





ralf_g schrieb:


> ...ja mir egal, von mir aus Wieterwald! habe auch nur 200 Meter bis zum Wieterwald.
> Ich wäre sonst auf der anderen Seite der Rhume gefahren, oberhalb von Elvershausen...
> Wo trefft ihr euch denn? Also ich wohne im Ostring...wenn ihr wollt können wir auch von hieraus starten.
> 
> lg. Ralf


----------



## ralf_g (14. Dezember 2008)

Schade, habe es nicht pünktlich geschafft !...bis ich meine warmen Sachen gefunden und die Luft auf den Reifen hatte war es schon fünf vor zwölf 

Habe noch im Wieterw. versucht euch zu finden, ohne Erfolg!

Vielleicht ein andermal...

lg. Ralf


----------



## akastylez (14. Dezember 2008)

Jo....war sehr muddy ;-) aber hat Spaß gemacht, sahen aus wie die Schweine...

Gruß


----------



## DI EM OH (18. Dezember 2008)

jo ich war auch dabei war auf jeden fall sehr sehr muddy von den aufdrucken an meinen pnös war nich mehr viel zu erkennen 

Und wieder legte er sich lang! SONNTAG GEHTS AB IN DEN HARZ
Howie würde sagen ich freu mich


----------



## akastylez (18. Dezember 2008)

Ja, ich mich auch....vielleich will ja nochjemand mitkommen - wir fahren moin von Torfhaus aus auf den Brocken.


----------



## akastylez (18. Dezember 2008)

Nicht so viele ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (18. Dezember 2008)

Ihr wisst sicher wieviel Schnee im Harz liegt? Aktuell kann man nur auf geräumten oder plattgetrampelten Wegen sinnvoll biken. Und dort ist häufig Eis, d.h. Spikereifen sind angesagt.


----------



## akastylez (18. Dezember 2008)

Na klar ;-) komm doch mit


----------



## flyingscot (18. Dezember 2008)

Nee, ich hab vor zwei Wochen schon den halben Sandbrink hochgeschoben. Und an Stellen wo man fahren kann, sind Menschenmassen ohne Ende.

Meiner Meinung nach liegt einfach zuviel Schnee... aber wandern mit geschultertem Bike kommt ja gerade in Mode.


----------



## akastylez (19. Dezember 2008)

*g* verdammt....naja...wir werden mal schauen, alternativ kann man dann ja noch snowboarden.


----------



## tombrider (20. Dezember 2008)

Gestern hat es hier in Göttingen zur Treffzeit ordentlich geschüttet, bei Temperaturen kurz über dem Gefrierpunkt. Trotzdem kamen noch drei andere, und so sind wir zu viert den wurzeligen Trail über den Westerberg gefahren.


----------



## DI EM OH (22. Dezember 2008)

Letzen Sonntag im Harz! Biken im Tiefschnee- Kurbelkarate auf höchstem Niveau.

Spass hat es trotz Regen und unzähligen Bauchklatschern gemacht. Nur mit Biken hatte das nicht mehr viel zu tun


----------



## chrisNOM (22. Dezember 2008)

Hab die Bilder gesehen!


----------



## akastylez (27. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

wer waren die Drei die mit heute gegen 15h auf dem Wietertrail in Northeim entgegengekommen sind?? Sorry nochmal wegen der Bestie


----------



## tombrider (16. Januar 2009)

Wir treffen uns auch weiterhin in Göttingen Freitags und Mittwochs um 14 Uhr. Auch wenn ich selbst diesen Monat nicht dabei sein kann. Jede/r ist herzlich eingeladen!
Freitags leichtere Touren, Mittwochs schneller/härter/weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

